# Would you take your 3 year old with you to hospital?



## MustangGTgirl

So since our child care fell through for watching my 3 year old son I have decided to take him with us to the hospital when I give birth. I am actually looking forwards to it and I think it will be special for the 2 siblings. My hospital is totally ok with it and I think if I pack toys and snacks my little one will be ok too.

Has anybody ever had to do this? How did it work out?


----------



## mummymarsh

this would e a huge no no n my book.. couldnt think of anything worse thhan having my 3yr old daughter there while i laboured and birthed lol... but good luck xxx


----------



## Novbaby08

personally, I considered having my 3 year old daughter in the room, but as it is, she is soooo very interested in my body as is. I could see her talking about the birth for ever. Like how her sister came out of my crotch. Just the other day we were in line at the store and she started talking to the people behind us about how my boobs were huge and such. 
But i don't think she'd get scared or anything. But I just don't want to have to have her talking about the details publicly like I know she would


----------



## kat2504

I wouldn't. What if there is an emergency? What if you have to have a CS? What if she doesn't cope well with it and wants to go home? In either of those scenarios, your birth partner would have to look after her and you would be left on your own. Even if everything goes normally, it could take a while and a 3 year old up all night in the hospital, even with toys and snacks, might not be so easy to deal with while you are trying to give birth.


----------



## Sommerfugl

I'm not sure how it'd work with a hospital birth, but I'm hoping for a homebirth and am more than happy for my 3 year old to be there, so long as I am coping OK. 

So long as the hospital are OK with it, and you have toys and distractions, then I don't see a huge problem. But I'd be a little bit concerned that you'd have to 'share' your birth partner as they'd no doubt have to keep an eye on LO and his needs?


----------



## amerikiwi

A few months ago, I would have said no way. However, my second birth ended up being an unplanned homebirth with no doctor or midwife, so my daughter was present at the birth. 

I was surprised that she took it all in stride and was not scared. How did you handle your son's labour? I only ask as I became extremely internalized and went silent in both labours and I'd think that if I was a more vocal labourer it would have stressed my daughter more. We got a few weird looks in the following weeks though as she would grab her legs behind her kness, crouch forward, and waddle (that's how mummy walked to the bathroom as DS was crowning!) down the supermarket aisle. :haha:

I'd suggest labouring at home as long as you can though to keep him in home settings longer and limits time in hospital. Just my 2c. I'm sure you (and partner and son) will do great!


----------



## Dorian

When my dd was born, her brother was 4, and I took him to the hospital with us. We sat and watched cartoons, read books, etc while in labor, then when I moved to the delivery room, the nurses kept on eye on my son in the labor room. Then I took both my 10yr and 6yr to the hospital when my younger son was born.


----------



## emilyjade

Not a chance, my hospital wouldnt allow it plus my son is terrified of hospitals! It was hard enough when he visited me in hospital when I was being induced and my stay after :)


----------



## shinona

It would be a big no no for me too. I would hate for my ds to see me in pain and I know he would be too little to understand what is happening. I think it would upset him and from a totally selfish point of view, I'd have to share dh's attention too (least of my concerns but still a concern).

x


----------



## freckleonear

I'm impressed that your hospital allows it, in this country they generally don't. My son was asleep upstairs when my daughter was born, but for any future home births I hope the children will be awake to see their sibling being born. Hope it goes smoothly for you. :)


----------



## tearDrops

I personally wouldn't want my 3 yo to see me giving birth. I think it would be traumatizing since they are still young. Birthing is not an easy sight to watch. But that's just me, to each his own. I guess when you talk to your kid on what will happen and your son is prepared why not. :flower:


----------



## DollPosse

I wouldn't personally do it because my daughter would be so worried if she saw me in pain or hooked up to an IV and she is six. Also I would be worried that I would spend more time trying to care of my daughter then I would be trying to effectively labour. My daughter would find it scary even at six knowing what happens when you have a baby.


----------



## ClairHawkins

:happydance: I think its a lovely idea if you think you can cope, My daughters would love to be at the birth of my next baby but our hospital isn't keen and I think I wouldn't be able to focus with them there properly either i would be too worried about how they were coping! But everyone is different, Good luck!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Thanks ladies :) Not sure what I am going to do yet but I get epidurals so I am completely quiet throughout it all, I doubt my 3 year old would care much and certainly wouldn't be at the "busy" end of the bed.


----------



## Blah11

i had a homebirth and for the last hour of labour amelie was awake eating breakfast upstairs (i am very quiet in labour). she came down as soon as he was out then went back up til i had delivered the placenta. there was a lot of blood and at that age they associate blood with hurt so id bring up that issue before so he doesnt think the baby is hurting you.


----------



## amore

I may be taking my 3 year old to the hospital with us as it will take atleast 2 hours for any of our family to arrive and we dont have any friends where we have moved too. 

I asked my consultant and she said that while a hospital is not an ideal place for a child if I need to bring him then thats fine and they understand. 

I am not too worried as I am very quiet in labour and really enjoy it (I believe children feed off our emotions a lot so if I am positive then it should be ok). Plus my ds1 loves gross things - if I am being sick he runs in to watch and wont let me flush the toilet until he has had a good inspection lol so I think he would quite enjoy seeing the blood etc :)

Good luck whatever you choose to do xx


----------



## rockabillymom

I personally wouldnt my Dh said something about our daughter coming for it but I told him I would rather wait till after the baby is born. As much as i would love my little girl there I dont think think she wants to see her mommy screaming in pain. I think it would be tramatizing for a child. Thats just my opinion though. We will bring her to see the baby after she is born and im in recovery.


----------



## Odd Socks

we had no choice about taking bella to hospital with us (she was 17 months) as i was labouring so fast that we didn't have time to take her to OH's parents beforehand (they came to the hospital to pick her up there). she was with me for most of labour (oh's parents arrived 7 minutes before i gave birth, just before i started pushing & oh took her down to the car park, he missed it!) & luckily i had a very good labour, i did remain calm, she didn't seem traumatised at all! i actually feel a little sad she didn't see her sister being born knowing she was so close!

xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

Personally no I wouldn't ever consider it. Labour and birth can be long. Too long for a 3 yr old to be occupied for. What if you're labouring over night? Lo will be unable to sleep as a) they won't Have any where to sleep and b) will be disturbed everytime a doctor/mw comes in to check anything.

My lo, although younger, spent a lot of time with my at my dads beside when he was poorly and despite me taking toys, books, food etc, she didnt like being couped up in the room with us and would get very upset and grumbly very quickly. 

Then there's the what ifs of something going wrong. I wouldn't want to expose my dd to that.


----------



## cassarita

Nooo way! Hunter will be allowed to come meet the baby after it's born


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl will be going to my MILs. I don't want him to see me in pain. I get very vocal and I think it would stress him out. My hope is to labour at home as long as possible, and given my 43 hour labour last time, I think it'll give us time to ship him the 2 hours each way! :blush: MIL has offered to meet us half way lol. 

If I labour at night though we may just have to wait til morning so we'll have to see. :shrug:


----------



## overcomer79

There is no way I would be able to have an epidural and properly care for my son (who will be close to 3 at that time). He is too energetic and requires more than just a few toys. I don't think I could deal with him repeatedly asking me "you alright mommy?"...it drives me insane when he does it with a cold!! Plus my labor with him was over night and then it almost led to the OR. Too much could go wrong and I don't want to worry what am I going to do with him if I have to go to OR and have a section. This is one time in my life that I can't totally focus on him.


----------



## chuck

homebirth!


----------



## momofone08

I will not be bringing my 3 year old into the hospital. She is more than welcome to come before the birth and after. She is not old enough, in my opinion, to handle the pain that I will be in. I don't want to scare her.


----------



## LostAndAlone

i wouldnt do it as it could fear the child, they could see too much, it would also have them asking questions that i would hope wouldnt come up for years and years lol and you also dont want them telling other peoples kids what they saw.


----------



## Lizzie K

I wouldn't do it. IMO, they are just too young at that age, plus it will be a distraction. My older two were two and one when my third was born and none of the several people who had agreed to watch them were available, so I ended up having to just have DH drop me off at the hospital and then come back for a bit after the birth once our neighbor got done with her college classes and took the older two. My oldest today started talking about going to the hospital with me to "get the new baby" and I had to tell him that he could come see me after the baby is born, but not until then. Child birth is not something little boys need to see.

Also, at that age, they are going to be very interested in the machines and trying to play with them. Then your OH will have to deal with trying to be there for you while trying to keep a very curious little boy from messing with some very expensive equipment.


----------

